# New prop for my gene splicing haunt theme.



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

This is the begining of my gene splicing theme for my haunt next year. I'll have this one done, and set up as a teaser this year for next year. It's a cross between an insect and a human, the body is going to be praying mantis like, and somewhere in the range of 6 1/2 to 7 feet tall. Decided to finally take on the Island of Dr. Moreau theme. Been rolling it around in my head for about the last three years, but was a little hesitant because of the daunting nature of having to build numerous genetic mutations. Some of them are going to be mostly humanoid, and the rest are going to be genetic monstrosities. Giving myself about seven to eight months to get the props done, and about two or three months to get the structure and background finished. Hopefully I'll be able to get it all done. I may get some of the background started and set up as a backdrop for my mantis critter for this year.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

you are very talented... and very creative. Fantastic job!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing this finished. All the horns you've incorporated into the head really make it look dangerous.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i love the side view! this is a great start and i look forward to seeing more progress pics!


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

He's looking terrific! Wonderfully done!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement, and compliments. I have a sketch of the body done, and as soon asI figure out how to scan it, I'll post it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd hate to run into this guy in a dark alley


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

This is a sketch of the body I'm going to give this guy. Just a rough sketch, I'm not the greatest artist. I'm going for a praying mantis type of look. Any tips would be appreciated. I've already got the body shaped with chicken wire and pvc pipes, and am going to start filling it with expanding foam to give me something to work on, and keep the weight down.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nonesense! This is a great sketch, you draw better then i do!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think it's a great sketch

Will the four back legs be touching the ground or are you going to try to have it standing on two?


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

It's going to be standing on all four legs, and the upper portion is going to be like mantis arms. I'm going for a mantis/insect look, but the legs are going to be arachnid like. I just don't want it to look like a spider.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

With six legs, it won't look like a spider Elongating the abdomen a little will also make it look more mantis-like. It's going to look wicked no matter what


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Just an update on my critter. I've made some progress on this guy, and started working on the body. The head felt left out, and kept staring at me....staring....and staring....and finally I couldn't take it anymore, so I painted it. There, happy NOW!!! Apparently he now wants his body finished and painted. Props can be sooooo demanding!! I want a head, give me a body, my ears aren't symmetrical... Why do we do this again? Ahhh yes NOW I remember, were all gluttons for punishment!!! Anyway, this is my progress, and I'll have pix on the body soon.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice paint job, Jack!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that's a happy critter!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

howlin mad jack said:


> Just an update on my critter. I've made some progress on this guy, and started working on the body. The head felt left out, and kept staring at me....staring....and staring....and finally I couldn't take it anymore, so I painted it. There, happy NOW!!! Apparently he now wants his body finished and painted. Props can be sooooo demanding!! I want a head, give me a body, my ears aren't symmetrical... Why do we do this again? Ahhh yes NOW I remember, were all gluttons for punishment!!! Anyway, this is my progress, and I'll have pix on the body soon.


That all sounds a lot like the dialogue in _Little Shop of Horrors_, "feed me Seymour", best be careful how you listen to your creation... Very nice paint job by-the-way!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow that turned out great!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Holy Carp!!!! That's far out! Fantastic


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow that is a Great job. I too am doing a mutant theme this year and this give me some extra inspiration. What is your sculpting medium?


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

niblique71 said:


> Wow that is a Great job. I too am doing a mutant theme this year and this give me some extra inspiration. What is your sculpting medium?


Mostly I use mâché, and occasionally I'll use paper clay when I need super fine details. This guys made mostly of mâché, with a wig head base. The next few are going to be alot more monstrous, like failed experiments. Hopefully I'll be able to pull it off without having to explain it all over and over. The body is mostly chicken wire and PVC pipe, and great stuff to fill it out. Then I use mâché for the detailing. What medium do you use? Oh, I should have started out by thanking everyone for the compliments, and nice words!! Thanks guys, I appreciate all the compliments!! I'll have pix of the body up soon.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Just an update on my mantis creature. I have the torso and arms finished, and I'm working on the legs now, I'm hoping to have it finished by the end of the month. I then have to work on the back drop, which will be a stone wall with manacles, and there will be bones strew about, and the mantis will be chained to it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Really nice details on that creature, Jack! I like the look of those spines along the backbone.

The photos are named "mantis and kitties". Where are the kitties, or did the evil mantis eat them?:googly:


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice look!!!!!!!


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow. That's awesome. Great work!
What did you use to make the body?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

very Nice!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow HMJack, that looks fantastic! You've got some time & talent involved in that piece. I love it!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Really nice details on that creature, Jack! I like the look of those spines along the backbone.
> 
> The photos are named "mantis and kitties". Where are the kitties, or did the evil mantis eat them?:googly:


Thanks Roxie...lol!! I'm fostering some kittens that were found on zoo property, so I had to take some pix. They're really cute!!!
Thanks Lunatic, Deathtouch, and Headless!! Buzz, thanks for the kind words, it's made from chicken wire, expanding foam, and mâché. I still need to add the pedestal it'll be on, because it came out heavier than I thought it would be. I'm going to start working on the arm motion this weekend, and I've taken some ideas from Roxies flapping wing design, and applied some of those principles to the arm motion. So thanks Roxie for your tutorial!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yay, I get to see some flapping arms!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great ... at first ... I thought Roxy said "Flippin Arms" ... LOL :googly:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, this guy is coming out great. Good luck with the arm movement. I too like the detail work you've done.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Great job! I love the devil in the background, too! Looks like he is holding the head of one of the guys from Spinal Tap..LOL.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> Great job! I love the devil in the background, too! Looks like he is holding the head of one of the guys from Spinal Tap..LOL.


Lol, yeah he was made with a mullet wig I had left over from Halloween a few years ago. The demon I made last year, and he stood right in front of my door for Halloween, and I stood behind him and scared the pants off of the tot's!!:devil:


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

He looks amazing! I like the theme too, very original!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Fantastic!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

looking good. The colors and spines are great!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

That's coming out awesome! I wish I had half your artistic ability.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Got an update for us on this creature? I'm hoping he was done in time for Halloween.


----------

